# Blabla sur la beauté photographique



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

Il serait interressant de savoir parmis vos photos, lesquelles ont subies des modifications par informatique (&#231;a peut aller de la mise en noir et blanc, &#224; l'effet photoshop en passant par un recadrage) je met &#224; part le cadre autour de la photo qui joue beaucoup mais qui est difficile &#224; photographier en m&#234;me temps. 

Comme l'avait dit intelligement je ne sais plus qui quelques post plus haut, il y a une diff&#233;rence entre photographier quelque chose de beau et faire une belle photo. Cependant il y a aussi une diff&#233;rence entre celui qui verra tout de suite la bonne prise (temps d'ouverture, ISO, cadrage, taille de l'objectif, et j'en passe) et celui qui fera aussi quelque chose de beau mais avec des effets d&#233;finis par un logiciel compl&#232;tement externe.

Maintenant il la "nouvelle" photo c'est aussi l'informatique, nous sommes d'ailleurs sur un forum APPLE, et c'est compr&#233;hensible que chacun veuille garder ses petites techniques de retouche.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> mon ombre est de trop selon vous ? ​



Esthétiquement, oui.
Symboliquement non - une image de friche industrielle sur une nature rare et à survie difficile, qu'il plane dessus une ombre humaine, c'est un peu bateau, mais ça a un sens.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il serait interressant de savoir parmis vos photos, lesquelles ont subies des modifications par informatique (ça peut aller de la mise en noir et blanc, à l'effet photoshop en passant par un recadrage) je met à part le cadre autour de la photo qui joue beaucoup mais qui est difficile à photographier en même temps.
> 
> Comme l'avait dit intelligement je ne sais plus qui quelques post plus haut, il y a une différence entre photographier quelque chose de beau et faire une belle photo. Cependant il y a aussi une différence entre celui qui verra tout de suite la bonne prise (temps d'ouverture, ISO, cadrage, taille de l'objectif, et j'en passe) et celui qui fera aussi quelque chose de beau mais avec des effets définis par un logiciel complètement externe.
> 
> Maintenant il la "nouvelle" photo c'est aussi l'informatique, nous sommes d'ailleurs sur un forum APPLE, et c'est compréhensible que chacun veuille garder ses petites techniques de retouche.


T'es ouf !
pour mes retouches, j'utilise iPhoto - mais si je le dis, il y a tous les Photoshopusers qui vont me tomber sur le poil.


----------



## r0m1 (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il serait interressant de savoir parmis vos photos, lesquelles ont subies des modifications par informatique (&#231;a peut aller de la mise en noir et blanc, &#224; l'effet photoshop en passant par un recadrage) je met &#224; part le cadre autour de la photo qui joue beaucoup mais qui est difficile &#224; photographier en m&#234;me temps.
> 
> Comme l'avait dit intelligement je ne sais plus qui quelques post plus haut, il y a une diff&#233;rence entre photographier quelque chose de beau et faire une belle photo. Cependant il y a aussi une diff&#233;rence entre celui qui verra tout de suite la bonne prise (temps d'ouverture, ISO, cadrage, taille de l'objectif, et j'en passe) et celui qui fera aussi quelque chose de beau mais avec des effets d&#233;finis par un logiciel compl&#232;tement externe.
> 
> Maintenant il la "nouvelle" photo c'est aussi l'informatique, nous sommes d'ailleurs sur un forum APPLE, et c'est compr&#233;hensible que chacun veuille garder ses petites techniques de retouche.



Ceci dit, c'est comme les donn&#233;es exif, et comme l'avais d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;cis&#233; Alem, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce genre d'informations puisse aider &#224; appr&#233;cier la beaut&#233; d'une photo. Mais c'est vrai que dans le thread c&#244;t&#233; cuisine, on peut faire de temps en temps le lien sur les transformations apport&#233;es par le num&#233;rique, tout comme le Doc l'a fait sur ces magnifiques autoportraits.  

(Sinon j'essaie d'utiliser photoshop, j'essaie car c'est pas encore tout &#231;a )

edit: et je ne risque pas de tomber sur ponk car iphoto est aussi mon meilleur ami, et le plus simple &#224; utiliser pour avoir des r&#233;sultats sympas


----------



## jahrom (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il serait interressant de savoir parmis vos photos, lesquelles ont subies des modifications par informatique (ça peut aller de la mise en noir et blanc, à l'effet photoshop en passant par un recadrage) je met à part le cadre autour de la photo qui joue beaucoup mais qui est difficile à photographier en même temps.
> 
> Comme l'avait dit intelligement je ne sais plus qui quelques post plus haut, il y a une différence entre photographier quelque chose de beau et faire une belle photo. Cependant il y a aussi une différence entre celui qui verra tout de suite la bonne prise (temps d'ouverture, ISO, cadrage, taille de l'objectif, et j'en passe) et celui qui fera aussi quelque chose de beau mais avec des effets définis par un logiciel complètement externe.
> 
> Maintenant il la "nouvelle" photo c'est aussi l'informatique, nous sommes d'ailleurs sur un forum APPLE, et c'est compréhensible que chacun veuille garder ses petites techniques de retouche.





C'est un débat dans lequel je ne veux pas rentré, car pour moi la photographie est un tout.
Celui qui s'arrête après le déclenchement perd une partie de sa photo.
De tout temps, la photo s'est faite en 2 parties.
1/ prise de vue
2/ développement
Pour le numérique, il en est de même. Prise de vue et retouche.

Après le talent fait le reste.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> (...) et celui qui fera aussi quelque chose de beau mais avec des effets d&#233;finis par un logiciel compl&#232;tement externe.
> 
> Maintenant il la "nouvelle" photo c'est aussi l'informatique, nous sommes d'ailleurs sur un forum APPLE, et c'est compr&#233;hensible que chacun veuille garder ses petites techniques de retouche.


 
Y a pas de miracle, si tu n'as pas un regard, l'&#339;il, le coup d'&#339;il, il sera difficile d'obtenir une _belle photo_ &#224; partir d'un banal clich&#233;.

Quant &#224; la retouche, elle est facilit&#233;e (encore qu'il faille savoir ce que l'on fait) par l'outil informatique... mais elle existait d&#233;j&#224; avec l'argentique.

Tiens, faudrait que je fasse quelque-chose moi... ici.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Et puis, au delà des critères techniques, la notion de beau....

Tiens, par exemple, les photos de canards de joubichou, elles sont _techniquement_ très bien (enfin, je crois) mais elles me laissent complètement de marbre - le genre de photo que je ne garderais pas, alors que je garde des photos de nuages pleines de "bruit" mais qui m'évoquent beaucoup de chose, qui me font réagir, qui suscitent des émotions chez moi...

Bon, c'est un peu enfoncer une porte ouverte, mais la beautée elle est souvent plus dans l'oeil de la personne qui regarde que de manière intrinsèque dans la photo elle même.

Mais, foin de blabla, une image : 




Alors, belle ou pas belle ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2006)

Pour ma part, je ne retouche pas les photos. Je fais rde temps en temps un recadrage, mais c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> @Ponk : j'aime bien ton analyse mais en fait, la présence de cette ombre renforce-t-elle ou non l'impression de solitude que dégage la photo ?


Je pense que la présence de l'ombre induit une causalité au côté triste et solitaire de la photo - une façon de dire (peut-être) que c'est un peu la faute à l'homme si...
Maintenant, ça peut être vu comme "sursignifiant" voir un peu bateau ou enfonceur de portes ouvertes.

Personellement, j'aurais préféré la photo sans l'ombre, mais la présence de l'ombre ne me paraît pas faire partie des "rien à voir avec la choucroute" qui peuvent vraiment gâcher une photo.


----------



## darkbeno (17 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est un débat dans lequel je ne veux pas rentrer, car pour moi la photographie est un tout.
> Celui qui s'arrête après le déclenchement perd une partie de sa photo.
> De tout temps, la photo s'est faite en 2 parties.
> 1/ prise de vue
> ...



Je pense comme toi. Lorsque je prends une photo, je vois une scène, je cadre... Je ne fais pratiquement aucun réglage. 
Je ne prends même jamais de photo en noir et blanc par exemple, par contre je sais avant d'appuyer sur le bouton si je ferai passer le cliché en noir et blanc ou pas.
Parfois la scène que l'on veut photographier n'attend pas, sortir l'appareil et l'allumer peut déjà prendre trop de temps... Alors j'ai pris l'habitude de photographier rapidement, et de penser après, bien posé devant mon ordi.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Il est vrai que les logiciels aident beaucoup,perso j'utilise l'outil retouche d'aper&#231;u qui est tr&#232;s simple d'utilisation, et pour les cadres le logiciel de Gnoumy (BOWEBIMAGE)





PonkHead a dit:


> T'es ouf !
> pour mes retouches, j'utilise iPhoto - mais si je le dis, il y a tous les Photoshopusers qui vont me tomber sur le poil.



quoi qu'il en soit vous retouch&#233;s tous les deux ...



jahrom a dit:


> C'est un d&#233;bat dans lequel je ne veux pas rentr&#233;, car pour moi la photographie est un tout.
> Celui qui s'arr&#234;te apr&#232;s le d&#233;clenchement perd une partie de sa photo.
> De tout temps, la photo s'est faite en 2 parties.
> 1/ prise de vue
> ...



Justement dans tes deux parties il n'y a pas de retouche, un d&#233;veloppement de p&#233;licule s'arr&#234;te &#224; l'impression des couleurs.



WebOliver a dit:


> Y a pas de miracle, si tu n'as pas un regard, l'&#339;il, le coup d'&#339;il, il sera difficile d'obtenir une _belle photo_ &#224; partir d'un banal clich&#233;.
> 
> Quant &#224; la retouche, elle est facilit&#233;e (encore qu'il faille savoir ce que l'on fait) par l'outil informatique... mais elle existait d&#233;j&#224; avec l'argentique.
> 
> Tiens, faudrait que je fasse quelque-chose moi... ici.


C'est aussi mon avis, mes avec quelques filtres photoshop un changement de contrastes, et un peu plus de luminosit&#233;, on peux aussi faire un truc pas mal, la preuve le rideau de douche ...



PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, foin de blabla, une image :
> Alors, belle ou pas belle ?



Ouah, combien de pixels ton appareil  ? :rateau:



darkbeno a dit:


> Je pense comme toi. Lorsque je prends une photo, je vois une sc&#232;ne, je cadre... Je ne fais pratiquement aucun r&#233;glage.
> Je ne prends m&#234;me jamais de photo en noir et blanc par exemple, par contre je sais avant d'appuyer sur le bouton si je ferai passer le clich&#233; en noir et blanc ou pas.
> Parfois la sc&#232;ne que l'on veut photographier n'attend pas, sortir l'appareil et l'allumer peut d&#233;j&#224; prendre trop de temps... Alors j'ai pris l'habitude de photographier rapidement, et de penser apr&#232;s, bien pos&#233; devant mon ordi.




Tu fais donc partie de ceux qui utilisent l'informatique, et qui sans n'obtiendraient pas d'aussi bon r&#233;sultats.
Loin de vouloir polluer l'ambiance du file, je fais seulement un tour, pour voir qui s'en tiens &#224; la photo avant le clic comme avec l'argentique, et qui va plus loin avec l'info. Ca me fait penser &#224; une vielle photo de famille (je suis loin d'&#234;tre dessus) ou les yeux avaient &#233;t&#233; fait avec un feutre noir ...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est aussi mon avis, mes avec quelques filtres photoshop un changement de contrastes, et un peu plus de luminosit&#233;, on peux aussi faire un truc pas mal, la preuve le rideau de douche ...


 
Oui, mais l&#224; on parle de _belles photos_, pas de photos _pas mal_, _sympas, rigolotes, insolites_... Ce qui n'est pas tout &#224; fait la m&#234;me chose &#224; mon sens.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, mais là on parle de _belles photos_, pas de photos _pas mal_, _sympas, rigolotes, insolites_... Ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose à mon sens.



On est d'accord ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Ouah, combien de pixels ton appareil  ? :rateau:
> 
> .


JE SUIS ENCORE EN ARGENTIQUE !!!!!

Nikon F60.

Et toujours l'attente et l'angoisse plusieurs semaines après avoir pris une photo en espérant qu'elle correspondra à ce que j'avais en tête en la faisant (pas souvent le cas, le néophyte que je suis a du mal avec la lumière)

Bon, j'arrête le texte, ça n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## jahrom (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Justement dans tes deux parties il n'y a pas de retouche, un d&#233;veloppement de p&#233;licule s'arr&#234;te &#224; l'impression des couleurs.



J'entendais par developpement, le vrai developpement de pellicule, avec ajustement du cadre, des couleurs, des contrastes... On retouchait m&#234;me les n&#233;gatifs au pinceau que je sache.

De toute fa&#231;on comme je l'ai dit je ne veux pas d&#233;battre de &#231;a.
L'important pour moi c'est l'image qui en ressort. Qu'elle soit retouch&#233;, recadr&#233;e ou non m'importe peu. Chacun sa m&#233;thode de travail. 

edit : pardon r&#233;mi, promis ce soir je poste une image.


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2006)

darkbeno a dit:


> Je pense comme toi. Lorsque je prends une photo, je vois une scène, je cadre... Je ne fais pratiquement aucun réglage.
> Je ne prends même jamais de photo en noir et blanc par exemple, par contre je sais avant d'appuyer sur le bouton si je ferai passer le cliché en noir et blanc ou pas.
> Parfois la scène que l'on veut photographier n'attend pas, sortir l'appareil et l'allumer peut déjà prendre trop de temps... Alors j'ai pris l'habitude de photographier rapidement, et de penser après, bien posé devant mon ordi.



Faire attention a son diaph (et donc, à la profondeur de champ) me semble quand même un minimum...


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> quoi qu'il en soit vous retouchés tous les deux ...
> 
> Justement dans tes deux parties il n'y a pas de retouche, un développement de pélicule s'arrête à l'impression des couleurs.




Un peu comme Jahrom, je ne veux pas rentrer dans le debat, mais là je suis quelque peu agacé tout de même. N'as tu jamais entendu parlé du maquillage au tirage d'une photo ? N'as tu jamais entendu parler de filtre au tirage ? Et des filtres que l'on peut placer au bout des objectifs ? 

La retouche, quelle soit informatique ou argentique, a toujours existé !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Un peu comme Jahrom, je ne veux pas rentrer dans le debat, mais là je suis quelque peu agacé tout de même. N'as tu jamais entendu parlé du maquillage au tirage d'une photo ? N'as tu jamais entendu parler de filtre au tirage ? Et des filtres que l'on peut placer au bout des objectifs ?
> 
> La retouche, quelle soit informatique ou argentique, a toujours existé !


Et combien de films ou de séries ont basé leurs intrigues sur des "trucages" photos que d'habiles experts parvenaient à déceler ?

La seule différence est que "truquer" une photo est désormais à la portée de n'importe qui, ce qui n'était pas forcément le cas avant.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2006)

dendrimere a dit:


> Un peu comme Jahrom, je ne veux pas rentrer dans le debat, mais là je suis quelque peu agacé tout de même. N'as tu jamais entendu parlé du maquillage au tirage d'une photo ? N'as tu jamais entendu parler de filtre au tirage ? Et des filtres que l'on peut placer au bout des objectifs ?
> 
> La retouche, quelle soit informatique ou argentique, a toujours existé !



oui, mais en argentique elle n'étais pas aussi facille qu'avec le numérique, et donc pas aussi accecible.

Je ne pensais lancer un tel débat, juste un petit sondage, l'essentiel de ce fil est effectivement l'image finale


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> oui, mais en argentique elle n'étais pas aussi facille qu'avec le numérique, et donc pas aussi accecible.
> 
> Je ne pensais lancer un tel débat, juste un petit sondage, l'essentiel de ce fil est effectivement l'image finale





Le débat a déjà eu lieu dans ce sujet, plus d'une fois, je pense. 
En fait, ce n'est pas la technique, qu'elle soit poussée ou non, qui compte, c'est ce qu'on en fait, donc, au final, c'est le regard du photographe.


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2006)

heu..on doit tous passer sur le divan, ou bien? 

ind&#233;pendamment de tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit au dessus, il y a de toutes fa&#231;ons traitement &#233;tant donn&#233; que ton bo&#238;tier interpr&#232;te un signal et rien que sur un m&#234;me bo&#238;tier, il peut y avoir de grandes diff&#233;rences de rendu, avant m&#234;me le traitement logiciel...bref...


----------



## Picouto (17 Octobre 2006)

je choisis "ou bien"


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Le débat a déjà eu lieu dans ce sujet, plus d'une fois, je pense.
> En fait, ce n'est pas la technique, qu'elle soit poussée ou non, qui compte, c'est ce qu'on en fait, donc, au final, c'est le regard du photographe.



C'est gentil de me citer  Il est vrai que la cuisine est l'endroit idéal  
Aller, je m'autocite     Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il y a un lien vers un travail photographique bien connu de Good  




SirDeck a dit:


>



Pour ceux qui croyaient naïvement qu'ils ne faisaient pas de post-traitement    
Il faut que je pense à tenter une simulation de vue d'un RAW non dérawtisé en cuisine...


----------



## Lastrada (17 Octobre 2006)

Hmm. Tout ceci m'am&#232;ne &#224; me demander si on peut parler d'art, en ce qui concerne la photo.


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. Tout ceci m'am&#232;ne &#224; me demander si on peut parler d'art, en ce qui concerne la photo.


----------



## Virpeen (17 Octobre 2006)

Si on considère que le mot «art» vient du latin «ars» qui signifie habileté, métier, connaissance technique... on est dedans. Tout est question de définition... et d'appréciation... :rose: En tout cas, selon moi, c'est de l'art et du bel art...


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> En tout cas, selon moi, c'est de l'art et du bel art...




c'est clair!
.
.
.
.
.



ya pas photo!

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> oui, mais en argentique elle n'étais pas aussi facille qu'avec le numérique, et donc pas aussi accecible.
> 
> Je ne pensais lancer un tel débat, juste un petit sondage, l'essentiel de ce fil est effectivement l'image finale


_
tu ne pensais pas ? 

ceci dit : tu te plantes pour l'argentique. questions courbes, je dois être plus balèze pour tricher avec mon multicontraste qu'avec photoshop. Simplement parce que je le fais à l'il._


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. Tout ceci m'am&#232;ne &#224; me demander si on peut parler d'art, en ce qui concerne la photo.


_
va regarder les photos de Man Ray, Brassa&#239;, Henri Cartier-Bresson, Sally Mann, Jan Saudek, Francesca Woodman, Ralph Gibson, Joel Peter Witkin et d'autres et si tu doutes encore, pose-toi des questions sur ton rapport &#224; l'esth&#233;tique. _


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Si on considère que le mot «art» vient du latin «ars» qui signifie habileté, métier, connaissance technique... on est dedans. Tout est question de définition... et d'appréciation... :rose: En tout cas, selon moi, c'est de l'art et du bel art...


l'art et la notion de beaut&#233; sont pure subjectivit&#233;  laiss&#233;es &#224; l'appr&#233;ciation du spectateur... 

Chacun selon sa sensibilit&#233; peut &#234;tre touch&#233; de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s diff&#233;rente par la m&#234;me "&#339;uvre"  (comme par exemple certains rejettent l'art "moderne" car trop abstrait pour eux alors qu'il est une &#233;volution logique des choses... :love: )


----------



## g.robinson (17 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> l'art et la notion de beaut&#233; sont pure subjectivit&#233;  laiss&#233;es &#224; l'appr&#233;ciation du spectateur...



Bonjour,
 que la notion de beaut&#233; soit subjective, c'est sur. Par contre, l'art ne me parrait pas du tout subjectif. Comme le citait Al&#232;m, quand tu regardes une photo de Man Ray (je pense &#224; celle d'un dos de femmes avec la fissure de violoncelle dont le nom m'&#233;chape), que tu appr&#233;cies ou pas, tu ne parleras pas de photo, mais belle et bien d'art. Et &#231;a quelle que soit tes notions artistiques.
Oui ? Non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2006)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> que la notion de beaut&#233; soit subjective, c'est sur. Par contre, l'art ne me parrait pas du tout subjectif. Comme le citait Al&#232;m, quand tu regardes une photo de Man Ray (je pense &#224; celle d'un dos de femmes avec la fissure de violoncelle dont le nom m'&#233;chape), que tu appr&#233;cies ou pas, tu ne parleras pas de photo, mais belle et bien d'art. Et &#231;a quelle que soit tes notions artistiques.
> Oui ? Non ?


Pour moi ui, c'est tout &#224; fait de l'art :love: mais tout le monde ne per&#231;oit pas tout de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re... 

Pour citer un exemple bien concret, j'aime la peinture et pour moi des artistes tels que Rothko, Kandinsky ou Pollock ou autres abstraits sont int&#233;ressants car il y a toute une d&#233;marche derri&#232;re la peinture, en m&#234;me temps, la m&#234;me toile vue par quelqu'un qui n'a aucune notion de l'art ou de son histoire peut para&#238;tre grotesque, beaucoup de gens n'aiment pas l'abstraction car ils n'y voient rien de logique ou aucune explication particuli&#232;re (pas figuratif)... ("Ca ne repr&#233;sente rien :rateau: ")


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Je dois sans doute avoir une pensée bien simple, mais il me semble que la photographie permet autant de représenter le monde tel qu'il est que d'en donner une vision subjective. En cela, elle est l'égale des autres moyens par lesquels s'exprime l'esprit : le langage, la peinture, la sculpture, la musique Comme ces autres outils, elle n'est pas un art « en soi  », mais elle permet de produire de ces mensonges dont sont faites les uvres d'art. Les nombreux exemples cités précédemment en témoignent.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_l'art n'est pas une valeur subjective, bien heureusement.











en fin de compte, il est bien ce Doc... 
_


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2006)

Marcel Duchamps en est aussi un bon exemple : tourner l'art en d&#233;rision avec le concept des 'Ready-made' o&#249; de simples objets manufactur&#233;s peuvent devenir de l'art... (sign&#233; par l'artiste comme une toile malgr&#233; tout) donc, qu'est-ce que l'art et &#224; partir de quand peut-on consid&#233;rer quelque chose comme une &#339;uvre d'art...  ?

(OK je sors )


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)

g.robinson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> que la notion de beaut&#233; soit subjective, c'est sur. Par contre, l'art ne me parrait pas du tout subjectif. Comme le citait Al&#232;m, quand tu regardes une photo de Man Ray (je pense &#224; celle d'un dos de femmes avec la fissure de violoncelle dont le nom m'&#233;chape), que tu appr&#233;cies ou pas, tu ne parleras pas de photo, mais belle et bien d'art. Et &#231;a quelle que soit tes notions artistiques.
> Oui ? Non ?



Ma r&#233;ponse se fera en dehors de toute consid&#233;ration personnelle concernant son oeuvre et je te r&#233;pondrais non car tout cela se r&#233;sume &#224; une question de culture


----------



## Lastrada (17 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. Tout ceci m'amène à me demander si on peut parler d'art, en ce qui concerne la photo.



Bon. Ce point étant acquis, passons maintenant à la peine de mort. 

Moi je suis plutôt contre, mais des fois faut reconnaître que c'est nécessaire. Et vous ?


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. Tout ceci m'am&#232;ne &#224; me demander si on peut parler d'art, en ce qui concerne la photo.



Au d&#233;but, je pensais que c'&#233;tait une boutade  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ma r&#233;ponse se fera en dehors de toute consid&#233;ration personnelle concernant son oeuvre et je te r&#233;pondrais non car tout cela se r&#233;sume &#224; une question de culture



En cuisine encore :



SirDeck a dit:


>


&#231;a commence bien plus haut. que ce poste-l&#224;. Si vous vous ennuyez   


edit : c'&#233;tait bien une boutade


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2006)

_bon???

Lastrada.... je te pr&#233;f&#232;re en photos qu'en boutades... 

n'emp&#234;che que je te pr&#233;f&#232;re...


nah ! sacripant va ! 
_


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

La différence entre un moineau, je ne sais pas (faudrait préciser si c'est un moineau friquet ou un moineau domestique déjà ) mais des différences entre des pratiques photographiques et des visions de la photographie, sûr qu'il y en a.

Certaines photos de Man Ray (le dos violoncelle par exemple), de Weston et d'autres m'ont frappé : je les découpais il y a bien longtemps dans "Points de vue - Images du monde"  qui a longtemps publié 2 pages de photos de référence dans chaque numéro, mais oui ! 

J'admire, j'aime mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je fais ou cherche à faire comme photo, à titre purement personnel : je ne me sens ni assez doué, ni assez motivié pour ça. La photo, c'est pour moi un instantané que j'ai envie de saisir sans même savoir précisément ce que je vais essayer de saisir. Juste le sentiment qu'il y a un moment, trop rapide pour en profiter à fond sur le champ, que la photo permettra peut-être de mettre à jour ou remettre à jour suivant les cas, plus tard.

Pour la retouche, c'est un peu la même idée : ça m'intéresse d'une certaine façon mais le fignolage, que j'admire chez d'autres, ne me motive pas trop. Alors, je me borne, pour l'instant à iphotoajuster  un coup de cadrage parfois, un coup d'exposition, de contraste, de points blanc ou noir une autre fois. Mais pas plus, même si ça m'amuserait d'une certaine façon. De toutes façons, il manque toujours du temps, pour ça comme pour le reste. 

Accessoirement, j'aime bien la diapo, et la retouche en diapo... délicat. Les bricolages au pinceau qu'évoque jahrom, je crois, se faisaient plus me semble-t-il soit sur les tirages soit sur des négatifs grand format que sur du négatif 24x36. Enfin, je ne parle pas des trucs géniaux de MacLaren ou autre, mais là c'est du cinéma.

Et pour finir, je pense qu'il y a la place pour plein de façons différentes tout simplement parce que chacun ne cherche pas la même chose dans la photo ou même qu'une personne donnée ne cherche pas tout le temps la même chose.

(Par contre, comme le dit Amok, diaphragme et profondeur de champ restent souvent les deux mamelles de la chose  Je me suis fait avoir avec mon numérique tout neuf sur une ou deux photos dimanche, justement là-dessus.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2006)

T&#233;l&#233;chargeable sur le podcast France Inter, l'emission d'hier de "l'humeur vagabonde" traitait de Cartier Bresson.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2006)

Triturer des images a toujours &#233;t&#233; le lot des photographes, que ce soit en argentique ou, maintenant, en num&#233;rique. Cel&#224; &#224; d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; fait l'objet d'un &#233;change de posts ici m&#234;me (faites une recherche).

A votre avis, les photos de Sieff, par exemple, &#233;taient brutes de n&#233;ga ?

Mettre un filtre rouge lorsqu'on utilise de la Tri-X est-il _politiquement plus acceptable_ que renforcer le ciel avec une appli ? Utiliser une gradation 5 est-il plus _honn&#234;te_ que de faire glisser un curseur de contraste ?

Le probl&#232;me n'est pas l&#224;. Le probl&#232;me est de savoir si avant retouche la photo (c'est &#224; dire le point de vue, le sujet, le cadre, bref, tout ce qui fait qu'une photo accroche ou pas) est _d&#233;j&#224; l&#224;_.

Il y a un passage particuli&#232;rement sympathique, sur le DVD de James Nachtwey (a voir d'urgence, ici) o&#249; il guide le laborantin sur le traitement d'une photo*. Un premier tirage ("_tu es bon, l&#224;, mais tu peux d&#233;boucher ici_ ?"), puis un deuxi&#232;me ("_oui, l&#224; c'est bon, mais peux-tu maintenant &#233;clairer le tour du visage ?_") puis un troisi&#232;me ("_tu peux monter le ciel pour rendre la sc&#232;ne plus dramatique ?_") etc... 5, 6, 7 tirages successifs pour obtenir ce que le photographe veut. Cel&#224; fait-il de lui un escroc ? Surement pas, car le cadre d'origine est &#224; tomber.

Qu'ensuite l'auteur d&#233;cide de monter les couleurs, les noirs, qu'il privil&#233;gie un gris plus ou moins soutenu, qu'il masque une partie de l'image, en renforce une autre fait partie de son choix.

Le souci se pose lorsque on fait n'importe quoi &#224; la prise de vue, comptant soit sur le hasard, soit sur photoshop pour rendre un shoot totalement nul en image digne d'inter&#234;t &#224; la fin.

J'ai parfois, je vous l'avoue, ici cette d&#233;sagr&#233;able impression, ne serait-ce que lorsque je lis les sujets concernant les nouveaux mat&#233;riels (j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233. A en lire certains, impossible de faire des photos correctes si on ne poss&#232;de pas le dernier truc avec des milliards de pixels et un filtre &#224; caf&#233; int&#233;gr&#233;. Ceux-l&#224; me semblent bien partis pour ne penser _que_ mat&#233;riel et donc _que_ retouche.
Ils shootent avec les pallettes d'outils en t&#234;te et n'envisagent l'image que de cette fa&#231;on. 

Voil&#224;. 

*"[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chechnya, 1996 - Ruins of central Grozny."[/FONT]


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2006)

_"C'est dans l'antre sombre du laboratoire que presque tout se passe en fait (en supposant evidemment que vous avez fait de bonnes photos avant que d'y pénétrer), et il est capital, sinon de faire tous ses tirages, du moins de savoir comment cela fonctionne, et ce, pour des tas de raisons :
- L'image qui existe sur le négatif est naturellement la chose principale, et ce n'est pas la qualité de votre tirage qui en fera un chef-d'oeuvre, mais une bonne photographie mal tirée serait comme une excellente recette de cuisine que vous auriez laissée brûler dans le four. Il faut donc apprendre à faire vos tirages parce que vous seul savez ce que vous vouliez obtenir en faisant la photo et qu'à partir du même négatif vous pouvez obtenir des dizaines de photos différentes (je ne parle pas du recadrage). (...) A propos du recadrage, justement, il faut vous habituer à cadrer vos images directement à la prise de vue, cela doit faire partie intégrante du "reflexe photographique", et je vous conseille de prendre votre tube de rouge à levres et d'inscrire sur votre miroir de salle de bains "ne jamais recadrer une photo".
(...)
Toutes les sottises que vous ferez à la prise de vue se dresseront devant vous en ricanant de bonheur dans la chapelle austère et sombre de votre petit laboratoire, et c'est parce que vous en aurez marre d'avoir à les réparer que vous deviendrez attentif et habile en photographiant votre fiancée à contre-jour sur une bobine Tri-X périmée que vous aurez affichée à 20 ISO sur votre cellule d'occasion !"_

J.L. Sieff.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

J'avais essay&#233; de r&#233;pondre hier mais Vbull m'a boulott&#233; mon message (je crois qu'il &#233;tait trop long ) et j'ai la flemme de recommencer 

La position d'Amok me semble un bon point de d&#233;part : 

bien s&#251;r qu'on peut retoucher (m&#234;me si personnellement, je suis trop fain&#233;ant pour faire dans 999 cas sur 1000 autre chose qu'ajuster vaguement le tir avec iphoto (mais je ne suis pas du tout photographe, je fais juste des photos ). La retouche peut permettre de mieux faire passer ce qu'on veut faire passer. Maintenant, si on a laiss&#233; les bagages sur le quai de la gare au d&#233;part, on a peu de chances, comme le dit Amok, de les retrouver &#224; l'arriv&#233;e du train  (n'ayant un num&#233;rique que depuis 15 jours et me noyant encore dans le bordel ambiant, j'ai oubli&#233; dimanche pour une ou deux photos de m'occuper b&#234;tement du diaphragme pour la profondeur de champ, c'est pas la retouche qui me redonnera le flou qui me manque, ou alors il me faudrait la journ&#233;e )

Ceci dit, je vous rappelle qu'en diapo, les retouches c'est d&#233;licat et j'aime bien les diapos.  (le tripatouillage sur pellicule, c'est plus facile sur grand format, il me semble )


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _"A propos du recadrage, justement, il faut vous habituer à cadrer vos images directement à la prise de vue, cela doit faire partie intégrante du "reflexe photographique", et je vous conseille de prendre votre tube de rouge à levres et d'inscrire sur votre miroir de salle de bains "ne jamais recadrer une photo"... _
> J.L. Sieff.



J'aime bien éviter de recadrer, moi aussi. Ceci dit, ça me paraît plus facile quand on fait de la photo de studio comme le faisait surtout, me semble-t-il Sieff, que quand tu te retrouves au milieu d'un carnaval et qu'une main malencontreuse vient te mettre un beau camembert flou dans un coin  ou quand, en focale fixe à flanc de falaise, t'es bien embêté pour, sur le superbe paysage en face dans une lumière d'enfer,  éliminer  à la fois le transformateur EDF de gauche et l'antenne TDF de droite


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> J'aime bien &#233;viter de recadrer, moi aussi. Ceci dit, &#231;a me para&#238;t plus facile quand on fait de la photo de studio comme le faisait surtout, me semble-t-il Sieff, que quand tu te retrouves au milieu d'un carnaval et qu'une main malencontreuse vient te mettre un beau camembert flou dans un coin  ou quand, en focale fixe &#224; flanc de falaise, t'es bien emb&#234;t&#233; pour, sur le superbe paysage en face dans une lumi&#232;re d'enfer,  &#233;liminer  &#224; la fois le transformateur EDF de gauche et l'antenne TDF de droite



Evidemment 
Mais l&#224;, tu "fais" le recadrage &#224; la prise de vue: je veux dire que tu composes ton cadrage "virtuel" comme si il &#233;tait "le vrai". C'est, entre autres, l'inter&#234;t d'un d&#233;poli quadrill&#233;.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> En cuisine encore :



Ma réponse concernait la notion d'art et non la question de la retouche de l'image


----------



## SirDeck (18 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ma réponse concernait la notion d'art et non la question de la retouche de l'image



Il s'agit bien de cela. tu as cliqué sur la petite flèche ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Question banale : "tu fais quoi dans la vie ?"
"Je suis photographe" sur ce invariablement on me dit avec une lueur d'admiration dans les yeux : "tu fais de la photo d'art !" ....

Au delà de l'anecdote tautologique (ben oui photo d'art ça veut dire quoi ?), j'essaie de leur faire comprendre que pour vivre je ne fais pas de photo d'art (une photo d'assiette par exemple c'est d'un banal mais ça paye) et du coup la lueur d'admiration s'éteind au fil de la discussion . 
Mais c'est souvent un préjugé pour tous ceux qui se lancent dans la photo, comme moi à mes débuts. 

En fait, j'ai l'impression que si je photographie en tant que photographe (donc en étant payé) je ne fais pas de "photo d'art" même si j'utilises une technique.

Par contre, si je ne suis pas payé et donc que je photographie en y mettant de l'émotion je me rapproche plus de la "photo dart". 

J'en viens donc aux questions "dans quel buts photographie -t-on ?", "Que vais je faire de ma photo ?", "quels intentions je lui donne ?" "Quel message je veux faire passer avec ma photo".

Il me semble que la photo est le seul "art" qui soit autant présent dans notre environnement quotidien et qui soit accessible à tout un chacun suivant ses ambitions et ses désirs. Ce qui donne à cet "art" un aspect populaire que les autres "arts" n'ont pas.

Pour plusieurs raisons et la première : on garde une trace du passé, on peut relire son histoire en feuilletant l'album de photo que notre maman a confectionnée avec soin et amour. Il y a donc des photos de mon enfance que je trouve "belles" pour diverses raisons émotionnelles mais ça n'en fait pas pour autant une photo d'art.



dendrimere a dit:


> Un peu comme Jahrom, je ne veux pas rentrer dans le debat, mais là je suis quelque peu agacé tout de même. N'as tu jamais entendu parlé du maquillage au tirage d'une photo ? N'as tu jamais entendu parler de filtre au tirage ? Et des filtres que l'on peut placer au bout des objectifs ?
> 
> La retouche, quelle soit informatique ou argentique, a toujours existé !



La retouche en argentique était un art ...
Malheureusement à l'heure actuelle le traitement argentique est plus industriel. A moins d'avoir un laboratoire chez soi (en n&b c'est possible mais en couleurs c'est vachement plus difficile) l'art se résume à donner sa pellicule au labo en espérant qu'il l'a traitera bien.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'en viens donc aux questions "dans quel buts photographie -t-on ?", "Que vais je faire de ma photo ?", "quels intentions je lui donne ?" "Quel message je veux faire passer avec ma photo".



"Qu'est ce que ça me fait ?, qu'est ce que ça provoque en moi ?"



odré a dit:


> La retouche en argentique était un art ...



Même si c'était pour rapprocher une fourchette de l'assiette pour une pub "Bernardeau" ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2006)

On peut quand même noter une différence importante, au moins statiistiquement, entre retouche en argentique et retouche en numérique :

En numérique, je pense que plein de gens (le quart, la moitié ?) retouchent au moins un peu certaines de leurs photos, y compris des utilisateurs lambda d'un téléphone photo : c'est tellement simple avec iphoto ou autre, au moins de modifier le contraste et la lumière, sans parler de tous les effets comiques qui amusent généralement pendant 3 jours (après, c'est autre chose... )

En argentique, peut-être 90% ou plus des gens qui faisaient de la photo n'avaient jamais vu un agrandisseur de près dans le noir (comment ça, ils n'y voient pas dans le noir  ) ; et dans les disons 10% qui avaient vu un agrandisseur, combien ne l'avaient vu qu'en noir et blanc (moi le premier )

La retouche s'est complètement démocratisée : ça ne change pas grand chose pour les fondus de photo, ça change tout pour le grand public (et même pour des gens comme moi qui faisaient pas mal de photos, à défaut de faire des photos pas mal  mais n'avaient pas le temps et la motivation pour se faire des soirées bain-marie avec une tête couleur).

Je pense que ça fait une sacrée nuance, non pour les passionnés de labo mais pour les masses populaires.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je pense que ça fait une sacrée nuance, non pour les passionnés de labo mais pour les masses populaires.



tu veux dire que maintenant, il y a plus de monde qui fait vraiment de la photo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Ben disons que les inventeurs de la photo au XIXème siècle étaient soit des scientifiques, soit des gens fortunés. Ensuite, c'est restés un art de "luxe" pendant pas mal d'années voire même un siècle ...


----------



## SirDeck (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben disons que les inventeurs de la photo au XIXème siècle étaient soit des scientifiques, soit des gens fortunés. Ensuite, c'est restés un art de "luxe" pendant pas mal d'années voire même un siècle ...



Puis dans les années 60 sont arrivés les petits appareils pas trop cher et simples d'emploi qui ont permis de démocratiser une partie de la photo : la prise de vue.

Aujourd'hui le numérique permet non seulement de simplifier encore les choses pour ce qui est de la prise de vue (cela devient difficile de rater complètement une photo en automatique) mais permet de démocratiser une partie toute aussi importante de la photo : le tirage.

C'est plutôt une bonne chose.


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Puis dans les années 60 sont arrivés les petits appareils pas trop cher et simples d'emploi qui ont permis de démocratiser une partie de la photo : la prise de vue.
> 
> Aujourd'hui le numérique permet non seulement de simplifier encore les choses pour ce qui est de la prise de vue (cela devient difficile de rater complètement une photo en automatique) mais permet de démocratiser une partie toute aussi importante de la photo : le tirage.
> 
> C'est plutôt une bonne chose.



Je ne suis pas sûr que le numérique "démocratise" le tirage pour l'utilisateur lambda : il simplifie les choses (plus besoin de se déplacer, enfin à condition d'avoir une imprimante ), permet de trier avant de tirer (ce qui fait faire des économies) mais le coût du tirage lui-même n'est pas moins cher et le coût des appareil, bien qu'il ait baissé sensiblement, reste, en bas de gamme, plus élevé qu'en argentique. De plus, de ce que j'en vois (mais ça ne prétend pas etre une vérité statistique), beaucoup de possesseurs d'appareils numériques ne tirent pas leurs photos, ils les regardent sur écran.

Encore une fois, pour les mordus, c'est autre chose : c'est sûr qu'un coup de photoshop ou autre et une impression, c'est plus simple que de squatter la salle de bains la nuit pour gouter au nirvana des odeurs de révélateur et fixateur. 

PS Si, si, on peut encore rater plein de photos en automatique : un bon contre-jour avec un sujet à plus de 5m et pas de flash externe et tu es tranquille  Sans parler des ratages au niveau cadrage (rarement automatique encore que ça ait été tenté)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> mais le coût du tirage lui-même n'est pas moins cher



Si il est moins cher mais du coup de mauvaise qualité (tirage standart) : ils font des économies sur le prix du papier et sur le temps que le filtreur passe sur chaque photo, en bref c'est automatique. 

J'ai utilisée pour la première fois de ma vie une borne numérique il y a quelque jours, et j'ai été surprise de voir que c'est le client qui fait lui même les réglages de contrate et de lumière. Et quand j'ai vu les photos : en effet, ils ont pas cherché à filtrer d'avantage.
Du coup des photos noir et blanc tirées sur un minilab couleurs : rendus verdâtre ... :mouais: 

Bientôt peut être des appareils prendront les photos tous seuls ...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2006)

&#8230;et si vous sortiez tous faire des photos ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> et si vous sortiez tous faire des photos ?



Ça va, j'en ai fait pas mal ces temps-ci à l'occasion de jazzèbre  (en étrennant mon premier numérique en plus) et un petit tour en Lozère devrait me donner l'occasion d'en faire d'autres.


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> et tu les gardes pour toi ?



problème de site internet un peu plein : si j'en rajoute, mon gamin va me faire ma fête 
J'attends d'avoir une solution d'hébergement de rechange, c'est en principe en cours mais ça traîne  Quand ce sera fait, je resortirais les zèbres et les paysages du sud.

(Accessoirement, j'ai finalement fait peu de photos en Lozère, non que l'automne ne soit pas beau mais le peu de temps que j'ai eu, les nuages faisaient rien que m'embêter à me cacher la lumière quand je sortais l'appareil  il eut fallu un jour de plus, le dernier mais j'étais sur la route. C'est la vie, à défaut de photos, je me suis bien garni, égoïstement, les mirettes.  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est la vie, &#224; d&#233;faut de photos, je me suis bien garni, &#233;go&#239;stement, les mirettes.



Un exercice consiste &#224; placer ses deux mains devant soi en forme de cadre avec les deux pouces et index respectifs et de choisir un point de vue pour y placer l'oeil. Ensuite, clignez des yeux : hop la photo est prise. 

Quand je n'ai pas d'appareil sur moi, je me fais des images &#224; rem&#233;morer et &#231;a marche.


----------



## Mops Argo (10 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un exercice consiste à placer ses deux mains devant soi en forme de cadre avec les deux pouces et index respectifs et de choisir un point de vue pour y placer l'oeil. Ensuite, clignez des yeux : hop la photo est prise.
> 
> Quand je n'ai pas d'appareil sur moi, je me fais des images à remémorer et ça marche.


Et tu prends quoi avant, ça m'interesse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Et tu prends quoi avant, ça m'interesse ?



Un cocktail argentique avec une paille (une dose de révélateur, une de bain d'arrêt et une de fixateur que tu verses doucement pour que les couches ne se mélangent pas)


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

_en passant, ne le faites jamais, ce n'est aps pour rien qu'on conseille d'utiliser les gants avec de l'hydroquinone. 


(&#231;a me rappelle que j'ai eu un cancer de la peau apr&#232;s une grande p&#233;riode d'addiction au laboratoire :affraid
_


----------



## Aladisse (10 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a un passage particulièrement sympathique, sur le DVD de James Nachtwey (a voir d'urgence, ici) où il guide le laborantin sur le traitement d'une photo*. Un premier tirage ("_tu es bon, là, mais tu peux déboucher ici_ ?"), puis un deuxième ("_oui, là c'est bon, mais peux-tu maintenant éclairer le tour du visage ?_") puis un troisième ("_tu peux monter le ciel pour rendre la scène plus dramatique ?_") etc... 5, 6, 7 tirages successifs pour obtenir ce que le photographe veut. Celà fait-il de lui un escroc ? Surement pas, car le cadre d'origine est à tomber.



j'ai vu ce reportage il y a une semaine, sur ton conseil. je remonte le fil pour insister: en plus d'être un superbe reportage (subtile et qui peut interesser tout le monde) et un portrait poignant de nachtwey, c'est aussi une superbe lecon de photographie tout à fait passionante.
l'humilité de nachtwey face à son sujet et la façon tres respecteuse avec laquelle il s'engage devrait inspirer plus de monde à mon sens (ça change de toute ces photos néo-autobiographiques-narcissiques qui pullulent un peu partout sur le net).

d'ailleurs si vous avez d'autres films de cette trampe sur la photographie à proposer... je suis preneur.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Avril 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> j'ai vu ce reportage il y a une semaine, sur ton conseil. je remonte le fil pour insister: en plus d'&#234;tre un superbe reportage (subtile et qui peut interesser tout le monde) et un portrait poignant de nachtwey, c'est aussi une superbe lecon de photographie tout &#224; fait passionante.
> l'humilit&#233; de nachtwey face &#224; son sujet et la fa&#231;on tres respecteuse avec laquelle il s'engage devrait inspirer plus de monde &#224; mon sens (&#231;a change de toute ces photos n&#233;o-autobiographiques-narcissiques qui pullulent un peu partout sur le net).
> 
> d'ailleurs si vous avez d'autres films de cette trampe sur la photographie &#224; proposer... je suis preneur.





Pour celles et ceux que &#231;&#224; int&#233;resse :
http://ted.streamguys.net/ted_nachtwey_j_2007_480.mov
Ps : certaines photos sont .... ne soyez pas surpris...


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Pour celles et ceux que çà intéresse :
> http://ted.streamguys.net/ted_nachtwey_j_2007_480.mov
> Ps : certaines photos sont .... ne soyez pas surpris...



Que du sublime.


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Avril 2007)

Je découvre ce sujet avec des vrais morceaux de choses intéressantes dedans 

Et juste une petite envie de réaction à divers propos :

Certains évoquent l'objectivité possible de la photo, éventuellement opposée à la subjectivité de l'Art, surtout des autres arts puisque la photo en fait partie, même Doc semble croire que la photo permet de montrer le monde tel qu'il est. Je ne suis pas d'accord, la photo ne peut pas montrer « le monde tel qu'il est » car déjà cette affirmation est infiniment réductrice. Le monde est tel que chacun le perçoit, on est donc plus proche d'une infinité de « vérités » que d'une unique affirmation sur la « réalité du monde », et n'échappant pas à cette règle, la photo ne montre que ce que le photographe a vu, perçu, compris, interprété, choisi, voulu, etc., bref son point de vue à lui en toute subjectivité.
Il y a même une double subjectivité dans une uvre (en général, pas que la photo) : en plus de celle de l'auteur, il y a celle du spectateur qui ajoute sa propre vision, perception, compréhension, interprétation, choix, volonté, bref subjectivité sur l'uvre (de « Que du sublime. » d'un Amok légèrement dogmatique à « mon gosse de 5 ans fait mieux » régulièrement proclamé devant n'importe quel Picasso, et bien sûr tous les autres avis possibles et imaginables).

Quant au débat sur la légitimité de la retouche, je pense qu'il n'a pas vraiment lieu. Une photo, même si le grand public l'ignore ou s'en contrefiche, est le fruit d'un travail élaboré pendant des étapes successives avec donc des choix possibles à chacune d'elle, et la possibilité de retouche en fait partie intégrante, c'est juste un fait, difficile d'être pour ou contre, la possibilité est là, on choisit de l'utiliser ou non, c'est tout.
Dès la prise de vue on retouche : on retouche sa perspective en se déplaçant, son cadrage en changeant de focale et/ou en déplaçant ce cadre dans le plan, sa mise au point en la plaçant ailleurs, son exposition... Il en est de même pour le reste, jusqu'au tirage fini.


----------

